# Upper Radiator Hose



## horaa (Jul 4, 2021)

It's easier from ontop, and actually is not even that hard to replace the hose. Just reuse the clamps.


----------



## alyxjx (Jul 20, 2021)

We can't access the radiator side of the clamp, its at such an awkward angle and a metal radiator hose is blocking access for our clamp tool.

At a loss on how to get the bottom half removed.


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

alyxjx said:


> We can't access the radiator side of the clamp, its at such an awkward angle and a metal radiator hose is blocking access for our clamp tool.
> 
> At a loss on how to get the bottom half removed.


Clamp tool = channel locks


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So just went out looking at that situation on my own car as I haven't had to deal with that yet. The metal lines you see are transmission cooling lines.. Trans is cooled by both the a heat exchange system inside the radiator as well as a separate air cooled unit in front of the AC condenser. Looking at this I would probably pop my bumper off so I could get in to see better . That clamp at the radiator looks like its tucked in the well . Wondering if pulling the bumper and drivers headlight would give you better access to the hose and clamp ? Again I havent had to do this job myself just looking at it trying to spot access points.


----------



## Ornative79 (Aug 9, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> So just went out looking at that situation on my own car as I haven't had to deal with that yet. The metal lines you see are transmission cooling lines.. Trans is cooled by both the a heat exchange system inside the radiator as well as a separate air cooled unit in front of the AC condenser. Looking at this I would probably pop my bumper off so I could get in to see better . That clamp at the radiator looks like its tucked in the well . Wondering if pulling the bumper and drivers headlight would give you better access to the hose and clamp ? Again I havent had to do this job myself just looking at it trying to spot access points.


Has anybody been able to replace the Upper Radiator Hose from the top?


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

I was able to access, remove and replace the driver side radiator hose that routes from the plastic outlet Tee bolted to the cylinder head to the driver's side radiator port by removing the left front wheel well liner and using a 16" long pair of narrow nose pliers purchased a Harbor Freight. I could not get to the clamp from the top or side with the bumper cover removed or from the bottom with the front and driver's side splash shields removed. I did not try to access the clamp from the space where the driver's side headlamp is located.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I did not watch any of these...
Michael Borders usually does a pretty good job though.


----------

